# Iphone 4 - lost notes



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I was trying to retrieve a note on my g/f iphone4 and then all the notes not synced to her email were erased. I am not sure how this happened but have read that this is a common issue on the iphone 4


----------

